# T8 bulb in T12 fixture



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

I bought a T8 bulb and tried to use it in a T12 fixture, but it wouldn't come on all the way...just flickered. Does anybody know how to convert the T12 fixture to use the T8 bulb?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If its a shop light fixture that your using, it would be just as cheap to buy on for T8's Walmart, Home depot and lowes carry them. Same price as a T12


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

susankat said:


> If its a shop light fixture that your using, it would be just as cheap to buy on for T8's Walmart, Home depot and lowes carry them. Same price as a T12




To convert the old fixture to T8 you would have to change the ballast. It's easy to do but the ballast is not cheap. Somewhere between $15 and $20 dollars. If you have a reason why you want to keep the old fixture then do it, otherwise do as Susan said and buy a new one.



DLH


----------



## tulip55555 (May 7, 2011)

yea, the fixture is an aquarium hood. i like the way it looks more than the shop lights...at least until i can afford one of those cool new T5 fixtures


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would stick with the T12s for now,and save the money for a T5.You can get them rather cheap,under $100.00,depending on the tank size.I got a Nova extreme,T5 HO for my 29,For I believe $79.00 and some change.


----------

